# All 2010 Mustangs Recalled



## jdt (Feb 17, 2010)

for being to damn cool

Ford officials issued a massive recall of the entire 2010 Mustang line Tuesday, apologizing for a quality-control oversight that led to the company manufacturing a badass muscle car that was way too awesome for the American public.
"We deeply regret this lapse in judgment and accept full responsibility for the mistake," Ford CEO Alan R. Mulally said standing beside a gorgeous, cherry-red vehicle recalled for being "way too smoking." "After numerous road tests, we've found the car to be a mean, mean ride that Americans are simply not cool enough to handle, and it would be irresponsible of us to allow anyone to get behind the wheel of this killer car. It's truly frightening how sweet the Mustang is." According to Mulally, Ford has canceled production on the 2011 Mustang, and will instead release a line of fuel-efficient vehicles in an effort to appeal to boring old Americans.

Who says big business don't have a sense of humor?


----------



## bbq engineer (Feb 17, 2010)

And here this entire time I thought it was so they could give decent hair cuts to the unsuspecting car owners, thereby ridding america of hundreds of thousands of "Mullets"...or maybe that recall was on the Camaro?!?


----------



## luvdatritip (Feb 17, 2010)

I think I'd rather have one of these instead of a Mustang.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 18, 2010)

I like the chevy...


----------



## bassman (Feb 18, 2010)

I had a '59 like that (not convertible) but mine wasn't near as nice.


----------



## jdt (Feb 18, 2010)

all you need is a 05-09 corvette and $80,000 to get one of them chevies


----------



## luvdatritip (Feb 19, 2010)

That is indeed a fact, however you'll have comfort in knowing that no one will have the same paint scheme or interior color combo since the company name is N2A Motors, which stands for no 2 alike. Not sure if anyone noticed but this car is called the "789" which if you look closely, it has a '57 Chevy front, '58 Chevy sides, and '59 Chevy rear. You'd have to be over 50 to appreciate a car like this. Too cool for school


----------



## jdt (Feb 19, 2010)

or just be a car guy, I am a mustang guy so I am used to only seeing the front ends of chevies unless I spot em 10 lengths


----------



## fired up (Feb 19, 2010)

Fix
Or
Repair
Daily


----------



## carpetride (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah that's OK, my Toyota Truck is really a race car...it goes fast even if I don't want it to!


----------



## the iceman (Feb 19, 2010)

*F*irst
*O*n
*R*ace
*D*ay


----------



## flyhigh123 (Feb 19, 2010)

and

*_**F*irst
T*O *
B*R*eak 
*_D*own

har har.... :D


----------



## the iceman (Feb 19, 2010)

*F*eeds
*O*n
*R*at
*D*rivers


----------



## blacklab (Feb 19, 2010)

Found
On
Roadside
Dead


----------



## the iceman (Feb 19, 2010)

*C*an 
*H*ear 
*E*very 
*V*alve 
*R*attle, 
*O*il 
*L*eaks 
*E*very 
*T*ime

I can keep this up all day.


----------



## newbiesmoker (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## jimwalter73 (Feb 20, 2010)

at least FORD didn't need the big bad government to come "save" them and is now the only privately owned American auto company.


----------



## john3198 (Feb 22, 2010)

Fouled up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Old
Rebuilt
Dodge


----------



## rod guy (Feb 22, 2010)

GM, now better known as Goverment or Obamy motors!!!!


----------



## denver dave (Feb 22, 2010)

Always had Ford trucks and Chevy cars. May have to rethink the cars now. Not much on anything run by the gov.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 22, 2010)

We are moving our fleet to a different brand because of it.  Always been great cars but sometimes there are bigger issues at stake.


----------



## slim (Feb 22, 2010)

i am a die hard mustang guy....past stangs include: 4 fox bodies, black 03 cobra, and white 03 mach 1...but my buddy just brought over his new ride (black 06 ZO6) and that damn thing is bad arse.....it still doesnt want any of the Cobra...


----------



## rod guy (Feb 22, 2010)

At least Goverment Motors isn't doing like Chrysler and taking OUR money and moving the plants to Mexico! They should have to pay back the money before any thing leaves the country!


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 23, 2010)

You guys remember this from back in the 70's?

Gapp & Roush came to the drag strip with their "new" 351 ci Cleveland Pro Stock Pinto, after that Bill (Grumpy) Jenkins in his 350 ci Chevrolet went home from every meet crying, he cried SO much NHRA let him run LESS weight per cubic inch just so he could be competitive again!        Fords Ruled!!!


----------



## rod guy (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't forget about Bob Glidon, he and Roush won about every thing there was.


----------

